# Ryleys Run 2007



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Website is up and running and looking GREAT!!!!! Thanks Donna!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm impressed with the look of it.....it was worth the wait....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Get, out! It is? I've been so busy and just got home!:doh: Hmmm........


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

What link are you guys looking at? I just clicked on the one Kimm has in her siggy and it says still under construction?? :uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AAAHHHHHHHHHH(primal scream) - now it's showing under construction again!!!! Well, it looked real good while it was up!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL..........Thank God! I thought I had fallen off the chair and hit my head again. I have to go to the eye doctor tomorrow. I was getting nervous when I didn't see what you saw!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> LOL..........Thank God! I thought I had fallen off the chair and hit my head again. I have to go to the eye doctor tomorrow. I was getting nervous when I didn't see what you saw!


:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: LOL--It just got me all spun around!! (I'm seriously hoping I saw it now and didn't just imagine it!!!)

Hey Rick---tell me you saw it too and weren't just humoring me!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG......you do that, too? Know you saw something and when it's gone you question yourself? I do that all the time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You guys are just teasing me right??? : : :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry everyone to disappoint you. Yes it was up and running but Sharon and I found some grammatical errors and just felt because it was such a great site, we wanted it all done right before it goes up. It should only be a day or two to get it right. Its looking very good. My only hangup is the opening. I wanted Ryley to fade to black. LOL!!! I am very particular with what I want. LOL!!! Anyway, as soon as the changes are made and sponsors are all added, we will up and running. Thanks everyone for your patience.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> What link are you guys looking at? I just clicked on the one Kimm has in her siggy and it says still under construction?? :uhoh:


It was up....but looks like it's down again...

As a web designer, I know how that goes.... We probably weren't meant to know it was there yet....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Hey Rick---tell me you saw it too and weren't just humoring me!!!!!


Yep...I saw it too. Looks like we're the special ones....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep...I saw it too. Looks like we're the special ones....


Yup you guys were the special ones. It was up for about an hour. It should be fully up and running in the next day or two.: : :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for all the hard work, Donna. Although, I wasn't one of the special ones!:no:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Thank you for all the hard work, Donna. Although, I wasn't one of the special ones!:no:


Yes Kim, but you got a special preview before anyone else. LOL!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Yes Kim, but you got a special preview before anyone else. LOL!!!!


Shhhhhh, yes, I did. It looks wonderful! It really does.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Yup you guys were the special ones.


Cool! I don't get to feel special very often.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I got to view it............


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it looks _really_ good. one minor complaint - you don't have the June 23rd date/time anywhere on the website (that i can find anyway). you have to click on the registration form to get that info.

also - you might want to update the reg form to have the corrected time.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> it looks _really_ good. one minor complaint - you don't have the June 23rd date/time anywhere on the website (that i can find anyway). you have to click on the registration form to get that info.
> 
> also - you might want to update the reg form to have the corrected time.


Ryley's Run is officially an organization now and will be as of two weeks a 501c3. So the home page and mission page will be left as is with updates. As for the events page, with four different states having the race, that is why the dates are on the different registration forms when you go to them. This year for example, yes Sacramento and Albany are the same dates but will not always be that way. 
As for the time change, waiting for the webmaster to update the page. 
By the way, will you be attending the event this year??


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i see. i guess i would still suggest having the date next to the link where you click the registration form. i popped all over the website trying to find it without clicking on that link.

i really want to go. it's a bit up in the air right now. i think i'll know better next week. and, it's wonderful that the 501c3 is getting done.

and, a bit of a "lookit!" lol - did you see my new sig? :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> i see. i guess i would still suggest having the date next to the link where you click the registration form. i popped all over the website trying to find it without clicking on that link.
> 
> i really want to go. it's a bit up in the air right now. i think i'll know better next week. and, it's wonderful that the 501c3 is getting done.
> 
> and, a bit of a "lookit!" lol - did you see my new sig? :


Too funny. Well we are in transition of getting a new webmaster. I just get tired of waiting and waiting for new updates to get put on so we are looking for a new webmaster. Kelly is looking for us. 
So that is a good suggestion putting it next to the form. I couldnt agree more. I hope you can make it this year. I know you wanted to last year. So I hope you can this year.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

hmmm. we'll see if Kim pops in here. there is someone in her department that is a wiz at that stuff.

Kim - quit working and PM me! lol

and, the real issue for me anyway is that our year end at work is June 30th, so the week before starts getting crazy. either way, i want raffle tickets! my hubby wants to win the peyton ball so he can have one from both brothers.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> hmmm. we'll see if Kim pops in here. there is someone in her department that is a wiz at that stuff.
> 
> Kim - quit working and PM me! lol
> 
> and, the real issue for me anyway is that our year end at work is June 30th, so the week before starts getting crazy. either way, i want raffle tickets! my hubby wants to win the peyton ball so he can have one from both brothers.



Ah take the morning off and come on over and have fun. Imagine your surprise if you were there and won the ball in person!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, x-boss lady! Who is the wiz? 

I may be going for training soon. It's been a long time since I've been a webmaster and so much has changed. Flash, Java..., so I know you're not talking about me! I was able to help a friend with one of her pages though. The fix was easy because I could easily spot the problem within the code. Old fashioned HTML, I love it!

Ah...I might be going up on Saturday morning and staying Saturday night, rather than Friday. Are you working Saturday? DH gets disoriented driving in the dark and I'm just blind at night. I want to hang around after the run.

Sorry for the chit chat folks and yes...Faith's Mommy won a prize last year!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Chia - she did the web page for the centennial last year

and, are you asking me to go so you can hook a ride home?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> Chia - she did the web page for the centennial last year
> 
> and, are you asking me to go so you can hook a ride home?


No...come! I have a ride there and back. Plus, I think this year Christopher and Ashley are coming. I think Ashley's Mom wants to attend, too. I think if Grad students made more, Lissa would attend.

I suspect if I saw the code in the pages I could do updates. Not sure though and I wouldn't want to make an error, even if I have a copy saved.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I didn't see how far one must run/walk...is that on the site anywhere? 
Margaret


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I didn't see how far one must run/walk...is that on the site anywhere?
> Margaret


Sacramento's RR is a 5k event but there are a lot of places you can just turn around and go back if that is too long---it's at a local community college campus and so there is no problem making it as long or as short as you desire. Hope to see you there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I didn't see how far one must run/walk...is that on the site anywhere?
> Margaret


It's like Steve said, It's for the fun of it. I had a foot problem last year and knew I could stop anytime I wanted to. I hope you get to attend!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Cam's Mom, are you thinking of going? I was considering it, but I couldn't find info on the Calif. race.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Cam's Mom, are you thinking of going? I was considering it, but I couldn't find info on the Calif. race.


Hey SM, If you go to Homeward Bound's Web site or Ryley's Run you will find the info you are looking for. There is a link to both races. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll send you the link directly.

Info and Registration
Ryley's Run 2007 - Sacramento

Registration for Sacramento
http://www.ryleysrun.com/RyleysRunSacramento07.pdf
*American River College*

*June 23, 2007*
*Registration: 8:00 am
5k Run/Walk 8:30 am – 10:30 am*
*Ryley's Run Entry Application (.pdf file)*

*Entertainment ♦ Refreshments ♦ Raffle ♦ Fun* 

*$20.00 per walker/runner* 
*♦ **Logo t-shirt included with registration*
*♦ * *Children 12 and under and dogs are free*
*♦ * *Childrens t-shirts available for *_*$7.00
*_
*www.ryleysrun.org*
_Ryley’s Run was established in Albany, New York, to help with Ryley’s medical expenses. Ryley's story is one with a happy ending, as he is healthy and thriving in his new home. The spirit of his story lives on in Ryley's Run, which will help the thousands of abused and abandoned dogs in need.

_​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping for Cam's Mom and Claire's Friend...


----------

